# Crysis Warhead -- A brief review



## Psychosocial (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello guyz. Back with one more game review. This time I am going to present my views and post what I think of Crysis Warhead. It was one of the most anticipated releases of this year. With GameSpot and IGN giving it a near perfect, I thought you guyz might wanna check out a fellow gamer's review. So here I am. Without further ado, lets move on.

Introduction ->
Crysis Warhead is a stand-alone expansion pack to the higly-acclaimed shooter, Crysis. Based on the CryEngine 2, it delivers immense action coupled with amazing visuals and mind-blowing sound. Crysis was a system killer and so is Warhead but it is optimised to look and run better. The story is the same as Crysis but here, you play as Sgt. "Psycho" Sykes. It shows what he did on the other side of the island while Nomad was busy fragging badies on one side. This game is way more intense then the previous installment.

Story (8/10) -->
As said before, its nothing new. But what is there, its good. It shows the hardships that Psycho faced while battling KPA and aliens. If you havent played the original Crysis, then you will find this confusing.

Graphics(9.5/10)-->
One word........awesome!! Best graphics to graze ANY gaming platform. Add to that the game's optimisation. It will run on High at a respectable resolution with a card of the calibre of 8600GT. The lightning, models, etc is done in a very well manner. The water looks real and some people might be fooled into thinking that its actually a movie rather than a game. The game is worth getting for its graphics alone.

Sound(9/10)-->
Sound is done very well too. The guns sound like they should and the voice-overs are awesome. Especially of Psycho. Though I had one gripe, the explosions sound a little under-powered but the flaw wont become a kink in your gaming path!

Gameplay(8.5/10)-->
Aah! The core of any game. Despite some flaws, the game is just amazing. The core remains the same with the Nanosuit and all but its more intense and has more visecral action!! The slow pace of Crysis which used to set the mood off but no more with Warhead. The action starts right after 5mins into the game and stops at the last minute. The KPA come in hordes of 5-25 and aliens come in large numbers too. AI is improved. The aliens dont just hover over you anymore. They shoot and try to kill you. The functions of the Nanosuit remain the same with 4 modes (Armour, Strength, Cloak and Speed). The gun system is almost the same. You can customise it by adding different sights and scopes. You can add and remove silencers, etc. There are 2 new weapons. One is a mini-uzi kinda gun which replaces your Pistol (if you choose so!) and you can dual-weild it. Its so much fun to shoot with this babies! The next is a grenade laucher. It can hold upto 6 grenade at a time and then lauch one at a time. This is gonna be your best friend in the game soon!The vehicle handling is improved too! All in all, the gameplay is as good as graphics with some faults with AI. 


Final Thoughts-->
This game is a must play for any action/FPS fan. Go grab it now!


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 29, 2008)

If Its ur review abt that... Then i simply said the review is so good.... I haven't yet try that game and will try as soon as my RAM gets arrived..... Till then i play Cinema Tycoon 2 Movie Mania and SIMS 2 kinda games with my lappy... 
Note : Playing Crysis in a lappy is the worst thing in the world... I cant even get a reasonable FPS with Farcry itself... So i just decide to play it with crappy lappy....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 29, 2008)

^^Hope u get the RAM and your 'Red Monster' soon coz the game is just too fun to miss out!


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice review K Power Mania 
Can you clear a few things?
I have a 7300GT with 512 MB memory and 2 GB  RAM (for my PC)
Will it work with atleast everything set to medium?
Crysis ran at medium..so I'm asking
And do we get to know what happens to Prophet at the end of the game,as this was the last scene of Crysis? (spoiler I know but can you atleast tell it already?  I hated the Cliffhanger ending of Crysis , and I'm keen to know if the story goes beyond this point )
And what is the running time of the game?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 30, 2008)

Yus, the game will run at medium at low resolution.......cant tell anything about the story here


----------



## forever (Sep 30, 2008)

playing psycho was 1000x better than playing nomad


----------



## Davidboon (Sep 30, 2008)

good review *KPower Mania* .... so u completed the game ??


----------



## amitash (Sep 30, 2008)

nice review...the game finally started working for me...Used to get <10fps for five mins untill i cross the bridge on the first level but then it suddenly gives me 35-45fps at enthusiast settings under vista dx10 at 1680x1050...psycho is just plain more fun than nomad...brilliant game


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 30, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Yus, the game will run at medium at low resolution.......cant tell anything about the story here



Come on man, just a plain answer to my question will do 
And whats the running time of the game?
and
Screenshots will be nice


----------



## skippednote (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice review and great details.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 1, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Come on man, just a plain answer to my question will do
> And whats the running time of the game?
> and
> Screenshots will be nice



It story is not that good but it does for the game. You go on an island to rescue a bunch of archeologist and think there are only KPA when a KPA head captures you and makes a clone of nanosuit. Then the KPA also have nanosuit. But thats not all. Soon you find out there are aliens too. Then you try to complete your mission and get lost from the island. There some spoilers which I wont post.

About screenshots, I am into heavy downloading/uploading so I cant post right now. You can always check out GameFaqs for user posted screenshots.

THe game is hardly 4-5hrs long .


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 1, 2008)

$h!t
just 5 hours 
Hope it's tough enough for me to make it last for about 3 days


----------

